# Bafles. Ayuda con div. de frec. y filtros



## elviajero37 (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola gente como estan? espero que bien.*Soy nuevo en el foro y tengo (además de muy poco conocimiento de electrónica) un problema muy específico, espero me puedan ayudar.
Estoy armando dos bafles frontales que van a tener, al final del armado, 120 cm de alto x 55 cm de frente (es trapezoidal asi que en la "espalda" tiene 40 cm) y 43 cm de profundidad.
Tengo para cada bafle: 1 Woofer  Yahro BW-1550 (40   -  4200 hz)
                                       1 Full range  Yahro BW-1520 (45   -  6000 hz)
                              1 Driver de titanio  Yahro JHR5033 (1.1 kz - 18 kz)
                              1 Div. frec. 3 vias   EDL 3300         (cortes a 1200 - 6500 hz)
Antes que nada disculpen las marcas...es lo que podía pagar .
Ahora la consulta ¿Como puedo filtrar la señal para aprovechar al máximo las características de los parlantes full range? Si desde el divisor mando señal "grave" hasta 1200 hz al woofer pierdo la capacidad de este de reproducir hasta 4200 hz. La señal de "medios" desde 1200 hasta 6500 me estaría desperdiciando lo que ese full range puede reproducir entre 45 y 1200 y la señal "aguda" desde 6500 me estaría desperdiciando lo que el driver puede reproducir entre 1100 y 6500. ¡UNA ENORMIDAD DE SEÑAL EN TODOS LOS CASOS!
Sin embargo, el rendimiento sería muy superior si pudiera enviar señal, por ejemplo, de 40 a 4200 tanto al woofer como al full range, de 4200 a 6000 tanto al full range como al driver y todo lo que exceda de los 6000 solo al driver. Esa es mi consulta ¿puede hacerse? por que así en todo momento habría dos parlantes SONANDO e incluso en un amplio rango de frecuencia TIRARÍAN sonido los 3!! SERÍA FENOMENAL. Bueno gente no molesto más quedo a la espera de vuestros sabios consejos. Muchas gracias. *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2012)

Que llegue hasta , no quiere decir que lo haga bien , ni perfecto , ni siquiera al mismo volumen (por no hablarte en decibeles )

Por otro lado los divisores no hacen un corte bruto , sino más bien gradual , con diferencias en esa "gradualidad" entre los de 6 y los de 12 dB según el diseño.

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2012)

Para cambiar las frecuencias de corte deberías recalcular y rehacer el crossover (Divisor de frecuencias)

No estas desperdiciando nada, el crossover está bastante bien para los parlantes que tienes.

Si por algún artilugio pudieras hacer trabajar todos los reproductores en todo el rango que lo permiten tendrías una importante distorsión ya que en algunas frecuencias se sumarían las salidas de los parlantes, además de que en esas mismas frecuencias sobrecargarías al amplificador.

Y por último, estos planteos se hacen "Antes" de tener la caja armada y no "Después"


----------



## elviajero37 (Ene 4, 2012)

Ajajajuaja si si, lo pensé, debí plantear estos aspectos antes...en fin...es inmejorable entonces el filtro tal cual está? o puede hacerse algo mejor sin mucho cambio?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2012)

elviajero37 dijo:


> ajajajuaja si si, lo pensé, debí plantear estos aspectos antes...en fin...es inmejorable entonces el filtro tal cual está? *o puede hacerse algo mejor sin mucho cambio?*



*Nop.*

Para lograr una mejora habría que medir los parámetros de los reproductores y calcular el crossover en función de lo medido, y además verificar si el volumen de la caja es el correcto.


----------



## elviajero37 (Ene 4, 2012)

Hummm la caja es replica de una 3 way bass reflex doble 15" de Beyma (se que la capacidad está calculada para los parlantes específicos de ese modelo) pero aún puedo modificar la caja ¿que parámetros de los parlantes debería medir?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2012)

elviajero37 dijo:


> Hummm la caja es replica de una 3 way bass reflex doble 15" de Beyma (se que la capacidad está calculada para los parlantes específicos de ese modelo) pero aún puedo modificar la caja ¿que parámetros de los parlantes debería medir?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 5, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para cambiar las frecuencias de corte deberías recalcular y rehacer el crossover (Divisor de frecuencias)
> 
> No estas desperdiciando nada, el crossover está bastante bien para los parlantes que tienes.
> 
> ...



Sr. moderador puede explicar a que se refiere con "ya que en algunas frecuencias se sumarían las salidas de los parlantes, además de que en esas mismas frecuencias sobrecargarías al amplificador.", pues no es claro.


----------



## merchan (Ene 5, 2012)

hola como estan soy nuevo en esto de cajas acusticas quisiera que me ayudaran con las medidas de una caja para medios:
marca: targa 4ohmio
pulgadas: 4"
watt máx: 280w


----------

